
Punk Rock Languages - fogus
http://www.pragprog.com/magazines/2011-03/punk-rock-languages
======
tom_b
Hi fogus, beat me to the punch with the submission.

This article made me laugh just because lately I've been thinking about how I
miss the harsh directness of C.

I'm slowly deciding that my resume should have the following line:

Languages: C, Common Lisp, Javascript

One to tell the world you understand the foundations, one to tell the world
you understand the lambdas, and one to tell the world you understand the web.

Actually, this sounds like a decent list for "kata" programming, a project big
enough to take three or four weeks on the side in each on an alternating
schedule would be pretty effective in keeping your chops up.

------
cmars232
A nice kick in the ass to remember my C & C++ roots. I've been too hung up on
"perfect" languages and "beautiful" frameworks. Thanks for this.

